# Plug for a rotary table and a UNS bolt



## barnett (Dec 30, 2017)

We got about 3" of snow today so I spent the afternoon in the shop. 
 I needed a way to center my 3 jaw chuck on the rotary table, so I turned a plug to fit in the rotary table and in the chuck back. I picked up the chuck on Ebay for cheap, someone bored out the center hole in the back, Its kinda ugly. I'm going to drill some holes thru and make it front mount if I can. The fit in the chuck was almost press fit and fits snugly in the table.





          I've been making some parts for a B & S universal vise ( Thanks John ) from some measurements and sketch, found out the threads in a blind hole were not standard. The were 9/16-14, so not having a tap I cut the threads and here's what I ended up with.





Sorry I didn't take any pics milling the hex, I used a hex collet block. I started with 1" round(4140) milled the flat to 3/4"


----------



## middle.road (Dec 30, 2017)

That's a unique set of jaws on the chuck. Neat.

9/16"-14? *gads*


----------



## barnett (Dec 31, 2017)

It's a Union 3 jaw.


----------



## barnett (Jan 8, 2018)

I did a little more work on the vise pieces. Made a couple pins and installed a spring/roll pin in each. Made a couple hex nuts. I drilled the hole with a drill chuck in the 3 jaw chuck and the pin clamped in my QCTP.






The other pin I drilled in the mill, used a 1" collet in a collet block. I used a 123 block to keep it square.






Both pins fit in a hole with a keyway type stop.


Here's a pic of all the hardware in the vise.



Edit: added another pic.


----------

